# GEOFFREY BUTLER - Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 24, 2017)

Found some old crappy pics of my 1972 / 73 Geoffrey Butler. Very tight wheelbase and most likely a sprinters frame.  Original paint and lettering. This bike sure was nice to ride - very twitchy!!


----------

